# Smooth Stability stabilizers is accepting applications for 2011 shooting staff



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

We will have a Pro staff,Hunter staff,Womens staff,and Childrens staff. To apply send a resume to [email protected]


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Cool :thumbs_up


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Resume sent :thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

People this is a great opportunity to represent the greatest stabilizers on the market. TTT for the night.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

We will be taking resumes for another 2 weeks. Hurry up and get them in. Send them to [email protected]


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hurry up and get your resumes in.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Resume sent. Will we get a reply soon?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

apache64D said:


> Resume sent. Will we get a reply soon?


We will be reviewing the resumes and getting back to everyone as soon as we can.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Alot of great resumes so far. Keep them coming.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Email sent

Thanks for the cosideration
Nathan Burris


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

rednecbowhunter said:


> Email sent
> 
> Thanks for the cosideration
> Nathan Burris


Got it. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ejd1017 (Jan 22, 2009)

Email sent 
Thanks for the consideration


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ejd1017 said:


> Email sent
> Thanks for the consideration


You are very welcome. Thank you for applying.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Only taking resumes for another week.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Only a few days left then we will be making our selections.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

3 more days then we will start selecting our staff!


----------



## wildhorseracer3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Got mine sent in!!!!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

wildhorseracer3 said:


> Got mine sent in!!!!


Pm sent to you.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Got mine sent in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

bushmasterar15 said:


> Got mine sent in. Thanks for the opportunity.


Thank you for applying.


----------



## SteveAllOut (Jan 27, 2009)

Sent PM


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

SteveAllOut said:


> Sent PM


Didn't receive your pm.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Tomorrow is the last day for resumes.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Last bump for this post. We will be taking resumes till Friday night.


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hurry while there is still time!!!!!

Great Stabilizers and better people!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Will be great to represent Smooth Stability. Hope to hear from John soon.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks to all that applied. I will be sending out contracts this weekend to the people that we have chosen.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Am I to late or would you consider 1 more app?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

bucks/bulls said:


> Am I to late or would you consider 1 more app?


Go ahead and send it to me.:wink:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Good luck to all who have applied and good luck to John and his new staff!


----------

